# Pigment Swatches



## mezzamy (May 21, 2007)

So i finally got the time (and hold of a camera) to do some pigment swatches! 

























































































































































































































This took me a long time to do so if you use these images, please credit me!


----------



## bebs (Jun 6, 2007)

*all pigments*

Polished Ivory




Provence 




Naked




Fairylite




Deckchair




Goldenaire




Dazzle Ray




Jardin Aires




Coco




Sunny Daze




Subtle




Tan




Chocolate Brown




Coco Beach




Deep Brown




Sun Pepper




Copperclast




Blue Brown




Kitschmas 




Lily White




Shimmer Time




Cool Pink




Helium




All Girl




Apricot Pink




Pink Vivid




Pink




Fuchsia




Pinked Mauve




Rose




Bright Coral




Bright Fuchsia




Accent Red




Ruby Red




Basic Red




Red




Dusty Coral




Melon




Genuine Orange




Acid Orange




Electric Coral




Pink Bronze




Orange




Auburn




Copper Sparkle




Gold Dusk




Golden Lemon




Primary Yellow




Yellow




True Chartruse




Chartruse




Kellow Green




Golders Green




Golden Olive




Pastorale




Night Light




Old Gold




Green Brown




Emerald Green




Teal




Turquoise




Green




Landscape Green




Green (matte)




Forest Green




Clear Sky Blue




Azreal Blue




Aire-De-Blu




Softwash Gray




Cornflower




Light Blue




Blue (RR)




Blue




Royal Blue




Marine Ultra




Steel Blue




Blue Storm




Naval Blue




Deep Blue Green




Lovely Lily




Vis-A-Violet




Violet




Pink Pearl




French Violet




Purple (matte)




Nocturnal Plum




Grape




Entermauve




Rich Purple




Maroon




Burnt Burgundy


----------



## bebs (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: all pigments*

Deep Purple




Softwashed




Silver




Gold




Brass




Bronze




Copper




Pure White




Frost




White




Pink Opal




Vanilla




White Gold




Frozen White




Dark Soul




Black




Black Black




Silver Fog




Platinum (metal)




Silver (metal)




Gold (metal)




Rose Gold




Copper


----------



## maryland (Jun 28, 2007)

*My Mac Pigment Pictures*

KITSCHMAS



CHARTREUSE



AZREAL BLUE



TEAL



GOLDEN OLIVE



ROSE



GOLD DUSK



SOFTWASH GREY



STEEL BLUE



ROSE GOLD



APRICOT PINK



COPPER



DAZZLERAY



SILVER FOG



PINKED MAUVE



DECKCHAIR



FOREST GREEN



NIGHT LIGHT



GOLDENAIRE



LILLY WHITE



EMERALD GREEN



GOLDER´S GREEN



BLUE STORM / NAVAL BLUE



KELLY GREEN



CORNFLOWER



SILVER



MAROON



FROST



ALL GIRL



DEEP BLUE GREEN



GOLDEN LEMON



PINK PEARL



GREEN



AIRE DE BLU



JARDIN AIRES



PASTORALE



DUST VIOLET



CLEAR SKY BLUE



MELON



LOVELY LILY



DEEP PURPLE



SHIMMERTIME



VIOLET



DARK SOUL



PINK OPAL



TAN



BLUE



GRAPE



FUCHSIA



COCO



PLATINUM


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: My Mac Pigment Pictures*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_thank you! ive never heard of dust violet though._

 
This post #133 is from 'Counterfeit full size MAC Pigments on eBay' and this post #18 is from 'Two Shimmertimes - help me identify the fake' in regards to the "Dust Violet" pigment.

As far as I know, "Dust Violet" only exist as a counterfeit MAC Pigment and appears mostly in eBay. I tried googling "Dust Violet MAC Pigment" and majority of the searches lead to eBay.


----------



## toxik (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## red (Aug 12, 2007)

*ROSE GOLD*





















*Mauvement* & *Copperized*







Copperized (left) - Mauvement (right)






*GOLDER'S GREEN *& *BLUE BROWN*






swatch of the BLUE BROWN





Strange Hybrid Collection *Jardin Aires*

(swatch on the left)










*ELECTRIC CORAL*






*BLUE STORM*





*RUBY RED*






*HELIUM*











Mac Pro *Burnt Burgundy *& *Rich Purple*
(both matte)







*Helium* --> *Aire-de-Blue *--> *Pastorale*





more *Pastorale* & *Aire-de-Blue*






*Golder's Green* --> *Chartreuse*


----------



## Ascella (Oct 7, 2007)

The photos are taken indoors with flashlight.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...p/Pigment1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...p/Pigment2.jpg


----------



## vanessagarcia (Oct 8, 2007)

*Some MAC Pigment Swatches*


----------



## Purity (Nov 13, 2007)

I will add more pictures as soon I have recieved my new pigment samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




































































EDIT: some more colours!


----------



## red (Nov 18, 2007)

L2R (over UDPP) no flash

Smoke Signal --> Maroon --> Sunpepper --> Gold Stroke


----------



## ambidextrous (Nov 25, 2007)

Curiositease swatches

http://www.wu-wien.ac.at/usr/h05b/h0...gmentset07.jpg

Top row is cold Pigment Set, names from l to r: Helium, Reflects Blue, Forest Green, Naval Blue, Softwash Grey

Warm Pigment Set: Lily White, Reflects Gold, Sunpepper, Copper Sparkle, Dazzleray


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 22, 2008)

Sweet Sienna





Provence





Off The Radar





Melon





Landscape Green Pro





Helium





Frozen White





Electric Coral Pro





Bright Fuchsia Pro


----------



## Julzie (Feb 13, 2008)

*MAC Dark Soul Pigment & Unknown Mineral eye shadow "Platinum"*











*MAC Vanilla, Pink Opal & Frost pigment*











*MAC Clear Sky Blue & Cornflower pigment*










*MAC Sweet Sienna pigment*


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 24, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2306/...0de5b516_o.jpg



http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3019/...1c480d92_o.jpg




http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2376/...f8b94740_o.jpg


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 25, 2008)

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...mentswatch.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04398.jpg
left to right: kitschmas, gold stroke, sweet sienna


**i got some more pigments today, so here are a few more swatches (click on the links below to view them):
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04492.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04527.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04534.jpg


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 11, 2008)

Some random pigment swatches and  some e/s I had for comparison (swatches made on NC37-40 skin):

No Flash






With Flash






Subtle Pigment & WnW's lightest brown/taupe color from the Sandcastle palette (no flash):






Rose Gold pigment & Woodwinked e/s (no flash)






Violet pigment, Satellite Dreams e/s, & Royal Hue s/s (no flash)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Mar 13, 2008)

Clickable**

Tan





Vanilla








Apricot Pink







Accent Red







Fuchsia







Revved up







Emerald Green







Forest Green







Melon




Green Brown







Blue Brown







Azreal Blue




Naked




Pinked Mauve







Violet







Cocomotion







Teal


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 1, 2008)

structure in each of the pictures


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 1, 2008)

continued


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 1, 2008)

continued


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 1, 2008)

continued


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 1, 2008)

continued































there's a typo, it's supposed to be chartreuse





it's make up for ever star powder 90957 in the picture, but it's identical to old gold (texture and color)


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 10, 2008)

How I keep my pigments. I'm slowly taking pictures of all of them. I find pigments are harder than most other cosmetics to photograph.

(I need more jars because some aren't pictured)

Column #1 - Sweet Sienna, Vanilla, Dark Soul, Viz-a-violet, Frozen White, Reflects Blue, Lily White, Reflects Gold.

Column #2 - Nocturnal Plum, Smoke Signals, Mauvement, Helium, Steel Blue, Naval Blue, Cornflower, Aire-de-Blu.

Column #3 - Teal, Copperized, Landscape Green, Forest Green, Dazzleray, Off The Radar, Copper Sparkle, Rushmetal.

Column #4 - Bright Fuchsia, Electric Coral, Melon, Jardin Aires, Violet, Softwash Grey, Sunpepper, Deep Brown.

Column #5 - Cocomotion, Your Ladyship, Provence, Silver Fog, Copperclast, Reflects Blackened Red, Rose, Revved-Up.


----------



## Julzie (Apr 11, 2008)

*MAC Night Light pigment*





*MAC Apricot Pink pigment*





*MAC Old Gold pigment*


----------



## effboysinthebut (Apr 14, 2008)

Emerald Green


----------



## effboysinthebut (Apr 14, 2008)

Hopefully nothing is doubled.


----------



## red (Apr 19, 2008)

*REVVED UP* & *ALL GIRL*











All Girl on left, Revved Up on right


----------



## red (Apr 19, 2008)

*DEEP BLUE GREEN* & *YOUR LADYSHIP*













Here I got a shot of Your Ladyship on the brow area, and the cool nuances of the magic angel dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is not apparent in the swatch above. This is by far, my favorite Mac pigment.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 21, 2008)

seems like ppl are posting their glitters here as well, so here goes mine





















reflects turquatic glitter was swatched twice. the one with the * was applied wet, and the other one was applied dry


----------



## red (Apr 26, 2008)

L2R

Golder's Green, Emerald Green, Kelly Green








Golder's Green (bottom), Emerald Green (center), Kelly Green (top)


----------



## red (Apr 26, 2008)

the pride of my pigment collection, GREEN (frost) discontinued.


----------



## red (May 2, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (May 3, 2008)

blue steel pigment on nc25 skin









golden olive pigment on nc25 skin









kitschmas pigment on nc25 skin









melon pigment on nc25 skin









violet pigment on nc25 skin


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Rouaa (May 5, 2008)

The names of the pigments are on the pic.


----------



## Rouaa (May 5, 2008)

A few more...


----------



## sleepyhead (May 7, 2008)

Naughty Nauticals pigments


----------



## Ang9000 (May 8, 2008)

The 1st pic is in natural sunlight no flash, 2nd pic artificial light with flash:

L-R: Copper, Gold (metal), Gold Mode, Chocolate Brown, Rose, Rush Metal & White Gold










Again, 1st pic sunlight no flash, 2nd artificial light with flash

L-R: Bright Fuchsia, Electric Coral, Blue, Teal, Golden Olive, Emerald Green


----------



## knoxydoll (May 8, 2008)

Gold Stroke







Pink Bronze






Lovely Lily






Bell Bottom Blue







Mutiny






Lark About






Chocolate Brown


----------



## red (May 11, 2008)

L2R

(swatched over L'Oreal shadow base paint)

Blue (Rebel Rock) -> Blue Storm -> Bell-Bottom Blue -> Your Ladyship -> Deep Blue Green


----------



## Julzie (May 21, 2008)

*MAC Violet pigment*





*MAC Teal pigment*





*MAC Coco pigment & MAC Rebel Rock Blue pigment*





*MAC Melon pigment*





*MAC Lily White pigment*





*MAC Fuchsia pigment*


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 7, 2008)

Royal Blue, Mustard, Auburn


----------



## red (Jun 7, 2008)

top row: Bright Coral, Turquoise, Nocturnal Plum 
bottom row: Forest Green, White Gold, Apripeach Pearlizer


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Marberry (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## pepe (Jun 11, 2008)

these are swatches from my little piggie collection, they are all sample sizes so far I have none full size. I would definitely buy Lovely Lilly and Goldenaire as they are my staple colors, absolutely lovely!!


Colors from top to bottom
L-R Gold metal ( Mac pro ), Copperclast, Deep purple, Smoke signals, Rich purple
L-R Lovely Lilly, Golden Olive, Melon, Goldenaire,Revved up, Apricot pink


----------



## Marberry (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Nireyna (Jun 22, 2008)

*MAC Pigments*

From left to right (up then down) -  Dark Soul, Naked, Violet, Melon, White Gold (from 1-st photo)


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 2, 2008)

glitters:

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/k...glitters-1.jpg

overrich pigments


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jul 5, 2008)

*Some of my pigments. on NC200/25 skin*


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Pressed Pigment Swatches*


**Pressed pigments made by judymomocoa*

Comparison of:*
1) Gold Dusk
2) Cocomotion
3) Gold Mode
4) Jardin Aires
5) Dazzleray
6) Shimmertime
7) Goldenaire
8) Deckchair

*pressed pigment pans with flash
*





*pressed pigment pans without flash*





*swatched over bare skin NC35-NC37 with flash*


----------



## devin (Jul 10, 2008)

Here are pigment swatches on nc45/c7 skin. HTH!













L to R
Electric Coral, Off the radar, acid orange, genuine orange, orange, neo orange










L to R
basic red, accent red, bright fuschia, magenta madness, red electric, pink vivid










L to R
naval blue, bell bottom blue, soft wash grey, azreal blue, clear sky blue










L to R
smoke signal, rich purple, grape, full force violet, pinked mauve, apricot pink, lovely lily










L to R
forest green, landscape green, greenspace, teal, night light, golden olive, chartreuse, golder's green, pastorale










L to R
gold stroke, copper(metal), coco beach, copperclast, subtle, dazzleray, sunnydaze, goldenaire










L to R
lily white, fairy lite, gold dusk, vanilla, provence, quick frost

ETA: glitters






1st Column on left, top to bottom:
Jewelmarine, neon 60's, rocking orange, 3d copper, grey glitter

Random out of place on top of middle knuckle:
silver glitter

2nd column top to bottom:
turquoise glitter, crystalled yellow, purple, red, reflects antiqued gold, Coastal Scents golden glitter

3rd column top to bottom:
3d silver, Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics citrus glitter, OCC blue, gold

4th column top to bottom:
3d gold, OCC navy, OCC copper, reflects purple duo


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 1, 2008)

All clickable thumbnails:




Blue Brown, Sweet Sienna, Mauvement, Sunnydaze, 
Lily White, Frost, Pink Opal, Vanilla




Kitchmas, Fuchsia, Violet, Entremauve, 
Silver Fog, Softwash Grey, Naked, Gold Mode




Viz-A-Violet pigment


----------



## sleepyhead (Sep 20, 2008)

*Quietly pigment comparison swatches*

under natural lighting













flash light





the unlabelled swatch is quietly


----------



## red (Oct 7, 2008)

Mac Pro Pigments: French Violet & Polished Ivory
both matte


----------



## sleepyhead (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## red (Oct 25, 2008)

swatch is on left
box got a little crushed in travel from Italy back to the States ;-0


----------



## sleepyhead (Dec 7, 2008)

more swatches


----------



## red (Dec 21, 2008)

Mac Pro pigment WHITE 
(this pigment has been discontinued a few months ago, still available if you call around Pro stores)

on left is a sample of the pre 2005 (old formula), on the right is the reformulated, less buttery, whiter.
My full is AB5, just got it from Mac Pro












swatch of reformulated WHITE






I have to find the swatch of the old formula and I'll add it.


----------



## red (Dec 31, 2008)

a gift from far away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mac pigments Royal Blue (A23) & Light Blue (A38)


----------



## Nightvamp (Jan 1, 2009)

*Mac pigments swatches*

YouTube - My mac collection (and swatches)


----------



## red (Jan 10, 2009)

Mac Pigment *NAKED*
(a Xmas gift from far away :-*)


----------



## Nightvamp (Feb 1, 2009)

*Mac pigment swatches*

YouTube - My new mac pigment samples review and swatches
here are some swatches of the mac pigments


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 16, 2009)

Alright here's some of my swatches.. 

Top- Turquoise glitter

Bottom left to right-

Old Gold, Entremauve, Helium, Lovely Lily, Steel Blue, Sweet Sienna, Blue-Brown, Accent Red, Shimmertime

Daylight
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ka/piggies.jpg

Flash
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...a/piggies2.jpg


----------



## Devon (Feb 24, 2009)

*MAC pigment NAKED*









I'm NW30


----------



## jeitzen (Feb 25, 2009)

http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp..._4_1141484.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...=w&maxSize=600


http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...=w&maxSize=600

http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...=w&maxSize=600


For Reference, I'm an NW25!


----------



## Ascella (Mar 3, 2009)

Azreal Blue





Golder's Green





Kitschmas


----------



## caramel_geek (Apr 23, 2009)

NC20 skin; in-door lighting; no flash; no base; applied dry

Left-to-Right: Circa Plum, Mutiny


----------



## moonlit (Apr 29, 2009)

vintage gold and copperized on nc42 skintone


----------



## heygirlhey698 (Jun 15, 2009)

Here are swatches of my only two MAC pigments, fairy lite, and mega-rich.


----------



## red (Jun 27, 2009)

I did a small video, lost a little momentum at the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mac pigments


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 23, 2009)

In daylight on NC15 over Artdeco e/s base



Vanilla, Your Ladyship, Provence, Naked
Fairy Lite


----------



## Helen (Dec 10, 2009)

More MAC pigments...


----------



## labellavita7 (Jan 28, 2010)

Azreal Blue





Golden Olive





Blue Brown





Dark Soul










Frost





Vanilla





Golden Lemon





Gold Dusk





Melon





Rose





Fuschia





Apricot Pink





Lily White





Kitschmas





Pink Pearl





Pinked Mauve


----------



## tthelwell (Jan 29, 2010)

***The Navy label in this pic is really for Naked Pigment!***


























Larger Pictures on my blog....


----------



## PlatinumV (Apr 5, 2010)

So, here the swatches of some pigments, in all the pics, *the above half is swatched on bare skin, while the bottom part is swatched on just moisturizing** cream*. All over NW 10-15 skin.
First, the two sets of the last holiday collection (Magic, Mirth and Mischief). Sexpot Smokey, in which you can see:
Naked, Sunnydaze, Chocolate Brown, Dark Soul and Reflect Old Gold






And Cool Capers, with:
Kitschmas, Fuchsia, Grape, Deep Blue Green, Reflect Transparent Teal





Finally, some random pigments:
Circa Plum, Lovely Lily, Viz-A-Violet, Bell Bottom Blue, Mutiny and Chartreuse


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 10, 2010)

Teal pigment
Left: with Too Faced Shadow Insurance
2nd Left: No Base
Middle: with Eyeliner Mixing Medium
Right: with Fix+
Bottom: with Delft p/p


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

Tea Time, Jardin Aires, Shimmertime, Fairy Lite, Lovely Lily, Quietly




Lovely Lily, Quietly, Brash & Bold, Mutiny, Gilded Green, Golden Olive


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

White & Rushmetal


----------



## effboysinthebut (Apr 24, 2010)

Gold is actually a little more yellow than this.


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 6, 2010)

cannot remember where i stopped posting, but i don't think i've posted these yet


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 22, 2010)

[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]
Cocomotion:





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]
Burnt Burgundy:





[/IMG]





[/IMG]
Platinum:





[/IMG]


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 22, 2010)

mac reformulated some of the pigments, so i thought some comparison swatches might be useful. all taken under natural lighting

old gold (original version on the right, new version on the left)
swatched dry over dampened skin













new version of old gold on top, original on the bottom
left to right: applied dry over moss scape, delft, pure white chromaline, blackground paintpot. foiled with mixing medium on bare skin

direct sunlight





indoor natural lighting







teal (original on the left, holiday 2008 mini in the middle, the new version on the right)


----------



## anne082 (Aug 5, 2010)

*MAC green pigments swatches*


----------



## sss215 (Aug 20, 2010)

naked pigments 







this swatch is huge, i have no idea how to resize it, sorry.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 7, 2012)

MAC Pigment in “Jardin Aires”: more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 4, 2012)

MAC Pigment in “Vanilla”: more photos here.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 9, 2013)

MAC's Naked Dark on the left, Naked Deep Dark on the right.


----------

